# Le Champion CF Pro



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Brand new bike on the website. Sounds like a good replacement for my 6 year old Immortal Ice. Wonder what the bike weighs?

Save Up To 60% Off Ultegra 11 Speed Road Bikes- Motobecane Sprintour


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Good question. I was thinking with the Ultegra components and no pedals, that a 54 was going to be around 18.5 lbs.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's less. . . w/o pedals, more like 16.5 pounds. Having LBS give it the once=over, but this bike looks like a keeper. Will post photos, and ride report.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

cyclesport45 said:


> It's less. . . w/o pedals, more like 16.5 pounds. Having LBS give it the once=over, but this bike looks like a keeper. Will post photos, and ride report.


Cool! What size did you get?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> Cool! What size did you get?



I got the 54cm. frame. I had my LBS guru (Mike) fit me and give it the once-over. He replaced the stem and handlebars, otherwise its all stock. He called the bike "ludicrous". I asked him why, and he replied that he was talking about the price. "It's ludicrous". Clearly the Ultegra 6800 parts rock. The Mavic wheels work for training. But the frame was the pleasant surprise. It makes my Immortal frame feel like a wet noodle. This new LeChampion CF frame feels like riding a (very light) steel beam. There is no flex when stomping the pedals. But, it's at least as comfortable as the Immortal. I love this bike! 

The negatives? I'm not in love with the 32 tooth cassette. Unless I start riding up mountains, I want a 28 or even 25 tooth cassette. The Mavic tires suck. And. . . yah, for $1899, I got a hell of a bike. Two thumbs up.


----------



## M3rel (Sep 2, 2013)

I got my eyes on the _Le Champion CF Comp_ w/ 105 groupset. At 1,200.00 USD shipped, I think that would be an amazing choice for my first road bike. However, I have few concerns about the rims (Shimano R500N) and tires (Shimano Yksion 23 700x23C). I feel like this will be the weak components.cyclesport45: Did you get yours from bikesdirect? I wonder in what condition the bike came from (packing size) and if greasing was required during the assembly.Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Buy new tires if you don't like the stock ones. Use the wheels as backups, and get whatever you want for wheels. You'll still be way ahead of the game, moneywise. Or, just ride it out of the box and enjoy.

Assembly, as in all Bikes direct (they ARE Motobecane) bikes was putting on front brake, handlebar/stem, and front wheel. Everything was lubed, but I had LBS go over and fine tune drivetrain because I was feeling lazy.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

IMO the Ykison tires are alright, and will wear/replace in a year or regardless, but you might not be too fancy on the R500, and IMO the Omega crankset. The R500 are good wheels, just heavy - and great for training, or.. selling to someone else, because wheels usually the first thing on everyone's upgrade list. The Omega crankset... almost half a pound heavier than the Ultegra. If you're good with 105 and not Ultegra, and can wait to upgrade the wheels - if you decide you actually want to - it's a lot less money, and tbh as soon as I saw the Pro I immediately went to Bikes direct for the 105 version too. 

If you really don't like having that $500 on you (it's a lot of money, even tho every LBS told me it _isn't_ important and I should buy a better bike with it), then the Ultegra bike is easier to go with.


----------



## M3rel (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys... Thanks a lot for your input.

I found this one which seams to be a good compromise at 1,500.00 USD and Ultegra groupset (mostly): 2014 Motobecane Le Champion CF Elite

The rims are Mavic AKSIUM S and crankset is FSA Gossamer Compact. Is that any better?

*cyclesport45*: Do you remember the approximate dimentions of the BD package? I am trying to get the bike shipped to Dubai.

Many thanks!

Simon


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

M3rel said:


> I got my eyes on the _Le Champion CF Comp_ w/ 105 groupset. At 1,200.00 USD shipped, I think that would be an amazing choice for my first road bike. However, I have few concerns about the rims (Shimano R500N) and tires (Shimano Yksion 23 700x23C). I feel like this will be the weak components.cyclesport45: Did you get yours from bikesdirect? I wonder in what condition the bike came from (packing size) and if greasing was required during the assembly.Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


If they end up being weak, get a set of mavic Aksium off eBay.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you remember the approximate dimentions of the BD package? I am trying to get the bike shipped to Dubai.

No idea, but it shipped UPS. I'm sure that BikesDirect can email you dimensions.

With that frame, and any of the component choices (Ultegra, 105, or in between) it'll be an outstanding bike.


----------



## M3rel (Sep 2, 2013)

Again, many thanks for your advices.

I've done some research and I not very keen on the CF Comp model after all, mainly because of the crankset, brakes and rims/wheels.

I've summarized my options in this Google Drive spreadsheet: Road bike - Simon, which you can view and comment.

The frontrunners are:
*Option B - *2014 Le Champion CF PRO (Ultegra)
*Option C - *2014 Le Champion CF Fire (SRAM FORCE)
*Option E -* Used 2007 Trek TCT 5000 w/ mix components (105, SRAM Red) & carbon wheels (pictures here)

The main difference between the Motobecane bikes is the groupset brand. Any comments on that?

Simon


----------



## JMAragon (Oct 4, 2011)

So what did you end up going with?


----------



## JMAragon (Oct 4, 2011)

So after reading this thread, I decided to purchase one. It weighs 17.5 pounds without pedals in 54cm. I am digging the matte finish, though touching it leaves oil marks. I have not given it a good shake-down ride, but riding around my neighborhood has left me impressed. The bike is very stiff and accelerates incredibly well. This is not a great value bike. This is just a great bike!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

A thousand miles in to my LeChampion CF Pro. All stock including wheelset (Mavic Equipe S), except for replacing stem (fit) and handlebars (preference). It's one hell of a nice frame for the price. The Ultegra pieces parts are outstanding. My impression of the frame is STIFF and SMOOTH. Not so bad for $1899. Two thumbs up


----------

